# I fell on my goat



## peak (Apr 27, 2009)

yes, I feel stupid.

I was running and turning, my 4 month who was running along side me didn't turn and swept my legs from under me, and I fell right on top of him. my first thought was, "he got the wind knocked out of him, he'll recover quickly"...an hour and a half later, he is still not really moving around (although he can, without any apparent discomfort/pain), and he has noisy breathing sounds and the occasional cough, but doesn't show any signs of pain/discomfort when I squeeze his abdomen/chest.

thats what befuddles me: that he doesn't bleat when i squeeze his body, even though something seems to be wrong.

anybody have any sort of advice or thoughts? again, yes, I feel stupid....and worried.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Vet in the morning. 

He could be bleeding internally and in pain although if nothing broke there's no focal point to palpate. Do you know how to do shock testing. Press in on his upper gums and see if the color returns immediately as soon as you remove your finger. It should not stay pale, at all.


----------



## peak (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks Carolyn.

Sid is a lot more "with it" this morning. I'll watch him closely today.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I bet he's really mad at you too, and not speaking to you. Keep a close eye, but if he made it through the night he's probably going to be fine.


----------

